# 2018 atlas maintenance schedule



## thinkskateboards88 (Dec 14, 2007)

Does anybody have the standard maintenance schedule for the 2018 VW Atlas 3.6 4motion ? I have been searching for awhile and can't find it. I've called multiple dealers about a 60k service and they all give me different answers on what needs to be done.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Its in your owner's manual folder. Dealers like to come up with their own "service" schedules that include more than is required, that's why dealers aren't giving you a consistent answer. If you don't have your manual, you can get it here -- https://www.vwserviceandparts.com/digital-resources/online-owners-manual/


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

thinkskateboards88 said:


> Does anybody have the standard maintenance schedule for the 2018 VW Atlas 3.6 4motion ? I have been searching for awhile and can't find it. I've called multiple dealers about a 60k service and they all give me different answers on what needs to be done.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Use the one VW provided when you bought the vehicle.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Maint. Schedule	
every 1 years (or 10K)	oil/filter change
every 2 years (or 20K)	cabin filter
every 3 years (then every 2 years)	brake fluid, sunroof track grease (depending on type), 4Motion clutch fluid
every 6 years (or 60K)	spark plugs, air filter
every 80K	tranny fluid

Straight from the manual. Keep in mind, this is the "real" stuff - not all the BS checks etc. I always recommend pay for service "ala carte" and not buying the packages.


----------



## opaxxity (Mar 31, 2017)

hi, id like the official 2018 2.0 maintenance schedule as well, went through the whole online manual and couldnt find it.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

opaxxity said:


> hi, id like the official 2018 2.0 maintenance schedule as well, went through the whole online manual and couldnt find it.


IDo you own the vehicle? It's in the manual/maintenance book. Should be the same/similar as the GTI.


----------



## opaxxity (Mar 31, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> IDo you own the vehicle? It's in the manual/maintenance book. Should be the same/similar as the GTI.


bought used, no manual


----------

